# Prewar Westfield



## Sean (May 31, 2006)

Hello-

Anyone out there have any pics of a prewar westfield? I'm trying to figure out just what it is! 
It has-

Square fenders
columbia style chain guard
dog-leg cranks
26x2.25 tires
wide handle bars with the built in cross brace

I'll see if I get some pics my self.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 31, 2006)

Columbia is made by Westfield Mfg.


----------



## eazywind (May 31, 2006)

*Square fenders*

Square fenders sound interesting. Post some pics if you can. Marc


----------



## Sean (May 31, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/croftyest/2006_0530Image0001.JPG

Garage is a bit trashed, sorry!


----------



## eazywind (Jun 1, 2006)

*Nice*

I would think it is a 1938 or earlier bike if that is the correct seat. Nice restoration project! Marc


----------



## Sean (Jun 1, 2006)

F287 23 - So i'm guessing it's a '41?

Does the rack look right?

Fenders are steel an the rear almost looks like it should be round, as the mount on the frame is curved. Maybe?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree partially with Marc for most bike manufacturers 1938 was a turning point on frame design. in 1937 most bikes have a straight down tube (the one from the crank to the fork area) in 1938 almost all had what is called a double curved down tube. usually 1938 and later bikes with straight tubes were the cheaper models. your bike is somewhat fully loaded and therefore I would put it at around 1937 with some room on either side. I'm not too familiar with Westfield so I could be wrong but that would be my guess. the stepped fenders tend toward earlier, however their  appears to be different colors on your bike and some of the parts may not have come with the bike originally. I see three possible groups of parts. first the frame, then the fork, fenders, chain guard, and rack, then the tank. all the other stuff, seat, crank, etc may have come with any of the three. if this is the case, you are fortunate that they look to all be correct with the possible exception of the fenders as stated earlier. it still is a great looking bike!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 1, 2006)

Columbia serial number list:
http://oldroads.com/co_sn.asp

If that was the SN that you posted it would appear to be a 41, though it does look earlier to me. My guess would have been 36-8.


----------



## eazywind (Jun 1, 2006)

*Damn*

I keep forgetting about serial numbers sometimes. Should be a 41. That rear rack looks earlier too, though. I will check my catalogs when I get home.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 1, 2006)

ok, revising my previous post. if the frame is a '41 then it is likely that the other parts came from another bike or bikes. the straight bar frame and plain paint though still indicates a lower model I think.
thanx


----------



## Sean (Jun 1, 2006)

So what should a '41 have? I found a rack but i'm not sure if its the right one? 
The tank almost looks to be NOS but who knows. I did order the Evolution book but i don't have it yet and am jonesing! LOL 
I have a few '50's Schwinn's and a few corvettes but I always wanted a prewar bike!

Sean


----------



## kunzog (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is an early forties original paint Westfield. Front truss rods and fenders are different than yours. Yours is earlier.


----------



## eazywind (Jun 1, 2006)

I have that rear rack in a 1939 catalog page and that chainguard in catalogs from 1939 to 1941. Rest is a crapshoot.....Marc


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2006)

I guess it never had a front light either-no holes. 

So the rack and fenders are period, thats good to know. I'll need a dropstand too, off to ebay!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2006)

you would need a catalog to find out if that frame style came as a full dress model. some of these to be correct would not have had a tank. I deal mostly with Huffman stuff and from looking at the catalogs certain options were not available for certain models. your bike has very plain original paint on the frame. combine that with the straight downtube and I think you are going to find that it was probably originally a fairly plain model coming out right before the war. in 1941 and 1942 you can already see the effects of the war on bicycles. I'm including  copies of a couple of "American Bicyclist" magazines from Nov. 1941 and Feb. 1942 for you. hope they help.


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Scott, cool pics. I did fiind this one

http://nostalgic.net/arc/bicycles/1930's%20Westfield%20Special%20Deluxe.jpg

I kinda like that set up.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2006)

hey sean, I would definitely head toward that model. a few pieces are yet to be found, but you should be able to find them. on my bike I was able to sell and or trade the incorrect parts for enough to get the correct parts. keep researching, you might be able to dig up more ads which show the different models and show the accessories you have.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2006)

check these one out:
http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=260
http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=285
http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=140


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 2, 2006)

here is the 1941 catalog on Dave's site, look at the model D69TS and D69S:
http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=162


----------



## Sean (Jun 4, 2006)

37fleetwood said:
			
		

> check these one out:
> http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=260
> http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=285
> http://nostalgic.net/ListItem.asp?Item=140





http://nostalgic.net/ShowFullImage....nnedLit/1939%20HubCycle%20Westfield.jpg&Desc=

The Miami looks very similar minus the chainguard. My rack does have the 8 round holes...hmm


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2006)

that is a 1939 ad, though it is probable they had something like it in '41, maybe even the same model. the paint is also different.


----------



## Sean (Jun 5, 2006)

37fleetwood said:
			
		

> that is a 1939 ad, though it is probable they had something like it in '41, maybe even the same model. the paint is also different.




So maybe everything I have minus the rack, fenders and guard are '41? I do like the square fenders but I like the later style columbia carrier much better than whats on there right now.

I'm really hoping that the book i ordered has detailed pics of the bike or something very similar.


----------



## circa1939 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to derail this,... but anyone have any info, pics, parts, places for repro decals, etc. for a 60th Anniversary Columbia ladies bicycle?  Its the 1937 bike.  I just picked it up for my wife.


----------

